# Relaks Cafe, Warsaw Poland, Review & Pictures



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I had a stopover for a few hours in Warsaw so what better way to spend my time than visiting the most famous Polish cafe?

I think the pictures speak themselves, this is definitely a specialty cafe and quality is the no. priority: La Marzocco 3 group machine, Mazzers, V60s, chemex, aeropress and all the usual suspects.

I had an espresso and a flat white. I was impressed by the espresso - even though it was a light roast for me - but there was very nice aroma, long aftertaste and bright, fruity notes. This was the first time I have tried a "pro" flat white and I found it too milky for me - maybe I am more of a Machiato guy -, but since my experience is limited I am not the one to judge.

There were 3 baristas behind the counter. A female barista was responsible for espresso and she seems to keep to her process meticulously. She was weighing in all shots both the beans and the liquid output and she seemed to try to keep concentrated and control the process - the way it should be.

The female espresso barista was also extremely friendly and she came and sat with us and we had a nice chat for about 10 minutes. She was new to the coffee world - 3 months - but she was trained by the Polish barista cup champion who is the cafe manager and oversees everything. She was very excited to work there and also she seemed to enjoy a lot learning from the polish champion.

I will let the pictures talk themselves:


----------

